
U.S., U.K. Move Closer to Losing Rating, Moody’s Says - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601068&sid=a0a8xAghPS8I
======
arethuza
So this would be the same organization that gave AAA ratings to all of those
CDOs a few years back?

------
j_baker
I wouldn't worry too much about this of considering buying US or UK debt. If
they default, those bonds will be the least of your economic problems.

~~~
stcredzero
what are you saying? To plan for US/UK ratings loss, "diversify into firearms
and canned goods?"

~~~
fnid2
My vision of the future is a lot more like the past than it is a scifi novel.
Hoovervilles are already popping up in some parts of the country. Will we also
return to vigilante justice? Hungry people aren't rational.

~~~
stcredzero
Overstuffed Americans have enough trouble with rationality as it is.

